# Florite sand with Ecocomplete



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Would like to know If any body use the florite black sand form seachem? Did you like it? Do you think it is good to mix with ecocomplete. I want to put 1 inch of ecocomplete in bottom and put the florite sand on top i like the look of sand better. I am not i big fan of big gravel.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't think mixing the sand and Eco is a good idea. Smaller size substrate always makes it's way to the bottom of the tank and larger substrate always gets exposed. If you like look of sand, go with 100% Flourite sand or mix it with another black sand of similar size like Tahitian Moon Sand or 3M's Black Color Quartz in the T or S grade. I'm not sure of the grain size of Flourite Sand so you may want to compare it with another sand if you can.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

If you get good batches of ecco, there are a lot of small sand grain sized peices, almost like it is mixed with a sand. And again if it is a good batch the largest size isn't that big. If this is the case, adding sand will just make it more sandy and shouldn't be a problem. It will get mixed together though, so just let it be. I just added 5 bags of eco to a 55 gallon and it was a great batch and it quite "sandy" to the point where if i was thinking about doin what you want to do, i don't even have to! Orlando only sells the good stuff when it comes to eco so unless you can see it first, be careful what you buy if you are looking something that is on the smaller side when it comes to eco.

Another thing eco is really good to work with as far as not having to rinse and not clouding up the tank. I don't know how flourite sand is but if it is anything at all like regular flourite, it makes a mess when disturbed to the point i hate it.. and i only have 1 bag mixed in with 2 bags of red eco in my other tank and wish i never did it. This might not be the case with the flourite black.

Stevie D


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used the Seachem black sand & really like it.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your input. Did eco had bad batch comming ouit because i always had good working eco. Never heard of bad batch. What it look like to make sure i am not getting screwd over bying new one. thank a lot.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Eco-Complete has had some issues with their substrate in the past. Recently it seems like their substrate has been very good. Eco does have differences in size naturally so some batches could be pretty fine, and some more course, and some a mix of both.

Stevie D


----------

